# Anybody know prices on room to rent near SM Tarlac?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am looking for room to rent near SM Tarlac mall. I would prefer to be in walking range

Anybody got any experience in this area and can give me advice on best place to go


----------

